# Classic Heavy Hitter & Toothpick



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Shooting with Classic Heavy Hitter (Island Made Catapults) again.

Toothpick is very good target, but makes no sound when ball hits.


----------



## robbo (Jun 8, 2019)

great shooting mate


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Now that’s a shot not many people can make! Nice shooting, my friend.


----------



## Talaman (Sep 13, 2019)

GRRR! You make it look so easy! :banghead:


----------



## Valery (Jan 2, 2020)

Great shooting as always!


----------



## Trap1 (Apr 12, 2020)

Brilliant ! A' reckon A' could do this if there was 10 toothpicks horizontally in a row & 6mm between them :thumbsup:


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Awesome shootn!! Awesome frame!!


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Great shot fella!


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Nice shot, nice sling, nice video. Nice


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

robbo said:


> great shooting mate


Thanks bro :thumbsup:


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Island made said:


> Now that's a shot not many people can make! Nice shooting, my friend.


I think many people don't even try this....

Thanks man :headbang:


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Talaman said:


> GRRR! You make it look so easy! :banghead:


Don't tell to anyone, but it took 40 minutes to get successful shot


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Valery said:


> Great shooting as always!


Thank You very much Valery :thumbsup:


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Trap1 said:


> Brilliant ! A' reckon A' could do this if there was 10 toothpicks horizontally in a row & 6mm between them :thumbsup:


 

I should learn to shoot with butterfly style, then shots like this could be easier.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Ibojoe said:


> Awesome shootn!! Awesome frame!!


Thank You very much Ibojoe


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Port boy said:


> Great shot fella!


Thanks Port boy :thumbsup:

More difficult than I expected.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

SJAaz said:


> Nice shot, nice sling, nice video. Nice


Thanks SJAaz :thumbsup:

I think the sling was best


----------



## Adonis (Jun 19, 2020)

Kalevala said:


> Shooting with Classic Heavy Hitter (Island Made Catapults) again.
> 
> Toothpick is very good target, but makes no sound when ball hits.


You rock  and I did order two slingshots from Island Made). I did not get them yet.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Adonis said:


> You rock  and I did order two slingshots from Island Made). I did not get them yet.


Thanks Adonis 👍 😎 
Nice to see, how those looks like 👏


----------



## Adonis (Jun 19, 2020)

Sure thing Kalevala, when Shane finish them, I will post some photo. 

Peace


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

Amazing shooting!


----------



## SteveJ (Jun 24, 2020)

Kalevala said:


> Don't tell to anyone, but it took 40 minutes to get successful shot


thank you for saying that! I know your a great shooter,,, but sometimes when I watch folks vids, Im thinking they just are doing it at will,, this helps us lowly beginners


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

High Desert Flipper said:


> Amazing shooting!


Thanks High Desert Flipper 🤘😎


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

SteveJ said:


> thank you for saying that! I know your a great shooter,,, but sometimes when I watch folks vids, Im thinking they just are doing it at will,, this helps us lowly beginners


Sometimes it takes just one try and sometimes nothing goes well. 
One thing, that made this shot difficult is this 8mm light ammo. 
First thought was, that this is easy shot. With 8mm light ammo it wasn't. 
If hit wasn't perfect, toothpick just bended.
Thanks SteveJ 🙏😎


----------

